# I need advice about making a decision



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have had IBS and anxiety for years. It manifests itself as terrible neck tightening, heart palpitations and worse yet...stomach trouble.I can have diarrhea and then the next day it's normal. Lately, I have had pressure and bloating in my upper stomach, with rumbling and gas in the lower part. It comes and goes which is unnerving.My stress is great because my husband has a serious heart condition and is going to see a heart transplant dr. next month.In the meanwhile, he has been having terrible symptoms and I freak out. (My first husband died of a heart attack at 33).So, I am having these anxiety issues and I have an excellent psychologist who I can even email daily.About a week ago, I went to my family doctor's office, and the PA there who has seen my bloating, etc before, gives me a prescription for Bentyl and says if that doesn't help, she would refer me to a gastro dr.Well, the Bentyl helped, but anxious me decides to see the gastro doc anyway.He tells me that I might have Celiac Sprue disease, and that there is a blood test for it, but he wants me to have an upper endoscopy and take biopsies. He even mentioned looking for pre-cancerous lesions in my esophagous because of Gerd.Meanwhile, I am nervous about my husband, but now I'm freaking out about having the test.My counselor says she thinks it's anxiety and stress causing the trouble. She says to cancel the test because the doctor doesn't know me and my anxiety. She also says I've got too much on my plate with my husband now.I do have Bentyl, Xanax and Levsin to take if I need them.What do you think??I thought about asking if I can have the blood test for Celiac Sprue and cancelling the appt.What do you think???


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiI'm so so sorry about your situation -- you do seem to have so much on your plate.I would first look at your upper GI symtoms, because if you do have symptoms that need immediate attention my gut feeling is that it is your esophagous. So, here it goes -- (1) Do you have severe heartburn (and/or chest pain) to the extent that you have to elevate yourself with an extra pillow or two to be able to sleep?(2) Every morning after waking up do you feel a sore throat or a lump in your throat, plus possibly (but doesn't have to be) an acidic taste in your mouth? (some people have (4), but not this)(3) Take a look at your throat in the mirror, do you see any change in coloring? Does it have a redder than usual color or does it look like it has an imflammation only that you don't?(4) Do you have persistant coughs that meds don't help? (you don't have to have this one to be sure you need to see a dr., but if you do have it, you need to make sure whether it is caused by GERD).(5) Do you have trouble swallowing? When you swallow, is it painful or does it feel there's something there blocking the way? Or do you feel food slowly going down your esophagus?If the answers to the above questions are "yes" (esp. (5)), you do need to have your upper GI test. Otherwise, it is probably indeed due to your anxiety.Hope this could be of some help.Cherrie


----------



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cherrie.I truly appreciate your reply!!I have NONE of the symptoms you mentioned. In fact, I just got up this morning, and it is in my lower abdomen that feels messed up.I feel gassy and just had a normal BM.I had a colonoscopy three years ago that was fine.So, I think I will cancel the test and wait to see how things are after I get my husband straightened out.Thanks,Jazzmynn


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh god bless - you have got alot on your plate. I can't really comment on the medical side of all of this - but I think you have to take things in small "chunks" so to speak - yes, maybes get your husband sorted out and then focus in on you and your symptoms. I know all about the dread of tests - the stress of which makes it all the more horrible and your symptoms spiral out of control cos you are freaking out you've got something horrible. I think you have to be responsible about checking out worrying signs but not going overboard on all manner of tests which might reveal nothing. Its a question of balancing it all out isn't it.Good luckSue


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Will be saying a prayer for you and husband.Yes, the stress, anxiety and depression makes all of this stomach/intestinal stuff worse. Plus, we don't eat right or at right times when we are going through all of this. I understand totally.I've got major heartburn right now. I think it's acid reflux big time. I know I ate weird and too much earlier this week. Then my mother woke up the other morning not feeling well and I was upchucking what felt and tasted like straight acid.Take it slow. Take care of yourself as much as possible. And take baby steps.


----------

